Ask HN: Can you tell me your most frustrating case while working with Docker? - rishiloyola
======
iamNumber4
Docker for windows; crashing, or loosing connection to mobylinux, constantly
needing to give permissions (windows sign in) to allow access to mounted
volumes. Ergo lots of turn it off and on again style fixes, including windows
reboot to get it going again.

Total garbage.

Since mobylinux is a vm in windows hypervisor, we moved to a Ubuntu vm,
running LXD, an then proper lxc containers. Removing docker from the equation
from our developer and production environments. No more issues because we
don’t use docker.

~~~
PaulHoule
I agree with the "Docker on Windows" thing. It is just a waste of time. If you
install Ubuntu in a VM, then run Docker in that, things go so much smoother.
"Docker on Windows" is just another way that Docker damages its own brand.

Another trouble I have with Docker is that it seems to be a way to make a
small change to a file burn 5 GB on disk, network downloads, etc because you
can't compose arbitrary layers. If you need to update an early layer you need
to update all the layers on top.

I was shocked when I realized it was that bad but I think the overlay file
system is hard from an operating systems perspective. I guess I should have
realized that having so many overlay fs implementations mean the number of
good implementations is zero.

You really should be able to install rpm/deb software packages just by putting
in the appropriate layers.

I guess cloud providers like it for the same reason Sun liked 2-byte chars in
Java.

Long before many Docker users were born I would get hundreds of web sites
running on a server with a 2-second deploy time. It's almost a secret that if
you can configure: (1) the place to put files, and (2) the database connection
you can host a large number of web apps on one machine. I've set up servers
that have cruised with 200+ web sites with no maintainance.

I think Docker has taken advantage of people who don't have much experience
and don't realize how easy it can be if you have discipline.

